# Newbie with a few questions



## switchback (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm new to the forum, but have been reading alot. I did a jon conversion with a buddy of mine years ago using angle for the frame and automotive paint over the green primer. 

This is a boat I bought for $500. It's a 1965 14' richline with a 1986 Mercury 9.9 w/electric start. A dilly tilt trailer. I put a float in the carb and had brushes put in the starter. Now the motor runs like a dream. I want to do it like GatorTom did his in this section. Hope you don't mind me copying your look. I want to paint it, camo wrap it, and deck it from front to the back of front seat or back of middle seat, floor(s), and rear seat with flap in rear.







My questions are..
1) What kind of paint
2) Will decking this boat make it to unstable
3) Do you recommend plugs or hard wiring TM, and fish finders
4) I was considering the Humminbird565 dual tranducer fishfinder but bought the Hummingbird 141c color single transducer fishfinder. Which do you recommend? I bass and crappie fish.

I also plan on buying a Minnkota reconditioned 50lb thrust foot controlled tm from Cabela's. 
Ohhh Yeah, where do you go to get the bumper stickers.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Looks like a super rig to customize.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome tot he forum switchback, Thanks for joining. Your rig will be perfect for a deck and build. Im sure the experts will chime in and give you better tips then I could. I like the idea of the Camo wrap!


PM me your address So I can send you out some stickers.


Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!  . Ditto on the conversion possibilities.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I am in the process of modifying a very similar boat. I will be adding decking and painting as well. I went out in a very similar boat with decking before hand to get ideas for the mod and make sure it was going to be stable. There are many great projects on here that will give you some good ideas!


----------



## switchback (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, This site has lots of great info. and I love the step by step type projects. Also would you deck all the way up to the top or to the top of the seats.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

I would go to the top of the seats.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Joe, Top of the seats.


----------



## switchback (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I decided not to paint or camo wrap since I'll probably sell next year to buy the type boat I want. I used stain and sealer I had left over from doing our fence. I sealed the floor with a product we used to use on aluminum 18 wheeler trailer roofs to seal rivets. It is grey and when cured it is flexible. It goes on wet or dry. I got it at Trailmobile (trailer parts place) for $30 a gallon. I used 3/4 plywood for deck.
I still need to install the brackets for the seat poles, flush mount handles for the access doors, fishfinder and new trolling motor. Hope to be done with most everything this weekend. Then go bait holes for hogs next weekend and finish up a grill project I'm working on to.

here are a few pics...


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

That came out awesome and very clean!

Good job man!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice work, it looks like it will be a pleasure to fish from.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 16, 2008)

VERY nice! I love those boats designed with seats that aren't structural. Almost like a totally clean slate to let your imagination run wild.


----------



## switchback (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to work on it hard tomorrow. I'll get better pics when it isn't raining and I'm finished. I left the aluminum seat structures that were riveted to the sides and floor, but took the wood seat tops off. Saved alot of frame work from the floor up. When I get the boat I want, I'll get a sheet of aluminum from work and aluminum angle to do it right. Since I'll sell this boat in a year or so, I wanted to keep cost down.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks Great! Gives me some good ideas for mine!


----------



## switchback (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well, the sun was out today and I got plates installed in floor, seat brackets installed and rear deck bolted down. I also pulled it out and got a few good pics. Here are a few more pics.


[/img]


----------



## medicman619 (Jul 13, 2011)

I noticed that you did not replace the small brackets from the top of the bench seats to the sides of the boat. Do you feel the bench seats provide enough support to prevent flex? I have a 1969 14' Rich Line that I am working on. If I can remove those, it would be much easier.


----------

